# EC680 Pump upgrade



## randomandy (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi there, whist saving for a Gaggia Classic my Delonghi EC680 has decided to play up. I've diagnosed it as the pump, it seems a common complaint on these, and have ordered a direct spare. Has any one played with upgrading the pumps on these? They seem a common sizing and use similar(ish) wattage.


----------



## rencami (Jan 8, 2019)

my opinion it is indifferent because we always speak of acid even if the origin is different. The important thing is that it is of natural origin and with the right dilution that is always reported in the package


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the original pump is an Ulka, then Ebay is your friend.


----------



## rencami (Jan 8, 2019)

rencami said:


> my opinion it is indifferent because we always speak of acid even if the origin is different. The important thing is that it is of natural origin and with the right dilution that is always reported in the package


mistake sorry


----------

